# Specialized Demo 8 II Rahmen, Brown Ano, Gr. M, 2006 - Downhill, Freeride Bike



## dAsGerAeT (22. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich verkaufe einen Specialized Demo 8 II Rahmen, Brown Ano, Gr. M, 2006 auf eBay.

Hier geht´s zur Auktion!


----------



## dAsGerAeT (1. Juni 2012)

Noch 30min ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

